# pt92 afs holster



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

Anyone have an idea of where I can get a good OWB holster for this model? I find it very hard to find one due to the tactical rail.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I can't say for sure, because the railed frame is a little different than railed Berettas - but a Beretta Vertec frame MIGHT work.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Try a Master's Leather Holster. The one for the Beretta PX4 will fit my Beretta 92FS Vertec (the barrel will extend about 1 inch out of the holster).

MASTER'S Leather PANCAKE Holster - Open Top

Also contact Garrett Industries in Woodville, TX -

http://www.giholsters.com/garrett_industries_005.htm


----------

